# today's hero



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujf7j4CXqQc[/ame]
:thbup:


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

I saw that on the news. Looked like he got a little ticked when she was grabbing his face to save her dog.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

I am sure has has life guard training, the panic didn't bother him.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2016)

no evidence of lifeguard training. If she had grabbed him, there would have been a mess.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

wing todays America he will probably be sued for damaging her car.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2016)

Just to be clear, he is a hero, I'm not taking that away from him.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

He is 100% I agree. Most would just walk away or video tape it. Takes guts to jump in and try.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 16, 2016)

Chris said:


> He is 100% I agree. Most would just walk away or video tape it. Takes guts to jump in and try.



Not only try but succeed in saving her and the dog.   One of the things I remember from Lifesaving merit badge 40+ years ago is a panic-stricken victim will try to climb up on you to save themselves, putting you both in danger of drowning.  

I wonder why the door wouldn't open after the water was equalized on both sides.  It was likely locked to prevent the rescuers from opening it, but the woman in the car should have been able to open the door.  Of course panic sets in and you don't think clearly and logically.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2016)

With all the windows in cars now controlled electronically, you lose the ability to open them or the power locks as soon as your engine stalls - which I imagine happens pretty quickly as you hit the water. I love the convenience, but I miss the old reliable cranks.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 16, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> With all the windows in cars now controlled electronically, you lose the ability to open them or the power locks as soon as your engine stalls - which I imagine happens pretty quickly as you hit the water. I love the convenience, but I miss the old reliable cranks.



Doors not windows.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2016)

The only car I have seen in years with crank windows is my buddy's service van.
i guess it is a generalization, but not that far from true.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2016)

My work truck before the dually I have now had crank windows. It was an 04 Ram 2500 base everything with air conditioning, pretty sure they didn't even put in any insulation, I could here the person in the car next to me fart. I loved that truck.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2016)

For the smell???.......


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 17, 2016)

I just learned something the other day I didnt know and could save your life.

The headrests in the new cars come right out with the two steel rods that hold them some have a little button you push to adjust them or remove them. Those rods have a point on the end I figured was to help find the hole to assemble them. I was told that point was put there to act as a tool that will break a window. So you yank out the headrest get the kids out of the back seat smash the window get a good lung full of air, let the water come in and then swim out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Good tip Bud, I'd never thought of that.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 17, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> The only car I have seen in years with crank windows is my buddy's service van.
> i guess it is a generalization, but not that far from true.



My son is working at a Town Park for the summer, they have a new F-150 Work Truck with vinyl seats and hand crank windows.  My daughter's best friend just got a small Japenese care, 2015 with a manual transmission and hand cranked windows.  They still exist, but rare.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 17, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> My son is working at a Town Park for the summer, they have a new F-150 Work Truck with vinyl seats and hand crank windows.  My daughter's best friend just got a small Japenese care, 2015 with a manual transmission and hand cranked windows.  They still exist, but rare.


Probably have to pay extra for them.:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2016)

model,,,,,,,,,,,, work truck
http://blog.caranddriver.com/how-we...-chevrolet-silverado-1500-with-extra-awesome/


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 18, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Probably have to pay extra for them.:rofl:




They probably sell enough of them that it isn't a big deal, but it probably isn't that big a savings in cost for the manufacturer.  Different door panel, and a different mechanism for the window.  By making them all electric they cut down on the number of parts required to build the car.  Back in the 1970's, not the high water mark for American quality, Chrysler had something like 15 different instrument clusters for one model of car.  Each requiring a different speedo cable and other connectors.  I read about in a book years ago on the first fall of Chrysler before Lee Ioacocca came in and redirected the sinking ship.

I had to replace the window motor on my 1999 F-150 a few years ago, retail from Rock Auto the motor was less than $25.  Buying them in quantity as Ford would the wholesale cost is probably less than $10.


----------



## elbo (Aug 18, 2016)

for those of you who miss the old crank----I'll send you my mother-in-law


----------

